# Last time you shared the Gospel?



## Blue Tick (Nov 2, 2006)

Do you have a hard time sharing the gospel with people? I do. 

When I was a Arminian/Dispensational every person I met needed to ask Jesus into their heart. Hurry up and say this prayer! 

However was I sharing the gospel? I look back on it and I was nothing more than a salesman. Selling a spiritual product to people.

I would like more boldness to share the real Gospel with my family,friends, strangers and neighbors. 

I am a wretch I love the praise of men.  


Any thoughts?


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2006)

Brother, just because you are a wretch and cannot do it with totally pure motives doesn't mean you shouldn't be doing it.

To share the Gospel with strangers is hard. People often must receive the messenger before they receive the message. How involved are you with the needs of others?

God ordains ends and God also ordains means. Friendship, practical helps and relationships is the web that often ties people together and allows for Gospel communications to take place. Instead of focusing on arguments and apologetics, simply focus on investing in someone's life and being a blessing to them.



Many Reformed folks think of spirituality as being alone with a theology book; but it is much more community focused. We Reformed folks tend to read too much and take too much onfo in and do not give enough out (or, we give all info and little affection, which is equally bad)... 


...There is no such thing as a bookish Christianity. It must be shared. God is even pleased to use inadequate means many times when he will not use a person who will not try to witness. I would say that God, many times, blesses the Arminians despite themselves and passes by our efforts when we shrink back from the effort due to fear.




It is not for the praise of men, but is towards a recogniation that God has knit us together into a universal body and we are made for fellowship and part of this is to build kingdom relationships and actually seek out to influence the lives of others.


Brother, where has your former zeal gone...especailly now that you have the Truth!??!


----------



## youthevang (Nov 2, 2006)

trevorjohnson said:


> To share the Gospel with strangers is hard. People often must receive the messenger before they receive the message. How involved are you with the needs of others?
> 
> God ordains ends and God also ordains means. Friendship, practical helps and relationships is the web that often ties people together and allows for Gospel communications to take place. Instead of focusing on arguments and apologetics, simply focus on investing in someone's life and being a blessing to them.



Amen and Amen. Through the relationships that I build with co-workers, it has become much easier to share because they get to know you and what you are about and you also gain their trust.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm encouraged by the accounts of one our students, Brad Lenzner, who is also one of our interns at Oceanside URC. He often recounts his opportunities to bear witness at a local Starbucks. 

Brad has developed relationships with the staff and with other regulars. They have a kind of community. Brad has earned their trust and they now approach him with theological/religious questions. He is open about his faith but he isn't pushy. He takes advantage of the opportunties provided to him by the providence of God. He is prepared to give a "reason for the hope" that is in him (1 Pet 3:15). He prays for them. He speaks honestly but graciously and patiently. 

rsc


----------



## Theoretical (Nov 2, 2006)

That is VERY encouraging and inspiring to read. Thanks for sharing your student's experiences.


----------

